# Good Morning



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

New to forum. I live 140 miles West of Williston ND. Thought I would post pics of Eastern Montana Deer. I get to North Dakota every year for a goose and duck hunt. My dad is orginally from Devils Lake and still has family in that area. 
It sure is cold and miserable today.

My 03 ******









And 02 ******









Nemont


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Nemont, good to have you here.

I recognize you from MM and moosies page. Your reputation proceeds you (and a good one at that).

smalls


----------

